# Motor Color Scheme ?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Why not paint it to match the boat


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

My old answer would say keep it factory but alot of boats im seeing now, hydrasports, sea hunter, jupiter etc are painting brand new motors white, and custom yamaha logos in the color of the boat


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

you will see what im doing with my new-to-me outboard at the next rally. it will be sweet


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds good Doing some minor detailing on a Honda (dark Blue)

Was thing of going with the "newer" silver ....


----------

